# CNN- make the phone call- THIS IS NO JOKE



## CrackIsWack (Jun 10, 2009)

so today i received a text from a friend saying " Vote to legalize marijuana. This is for real. CNN today, Obama will consider with 1 million votes. Call 973-409-3274 and listen then press # ". I like everyone else originally would think this is like a spam text, i shot him a text back saying is that true, he said suprisingly yes. i decided to give them a call. listened to everything they had to say and they brought up all the professional points that you could read on here. make the call and spread the word, thanks


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Jun 10, 2009)

I say bs on the obama part the only time we are listened to based on a vote is when we pick a new person to fuck our country it seems now adays but I did call it last month and no crazy rates showed or anything like that seems legit. Pointless imo but legit


----------



## justinbars (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah obama has nothing to do with it but its not a scam. give it a call, doesn't cost anything. http://www.showmethefacts.org/2009/04/24/marijuana-phone-poll-scam-confusing/


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jun 12, 2009)

justinbars said:


> yeah obama has nothing to do with it but its not a scam. give it a call, doesn't cost anything. http://www.showmethefacts.org/2009/04/24/marijuana-phone-poll-scam-confusing/


thanks man for the number i just got it and passed it around the woods to like 30 people already.. lol i hope this works .


----------



## Overclockd24 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just called :] and passed it on to a good 20 or so friends


----------



## Dirtyboy (Jun 15, 2009)

I heard that one about 3 months ago.


----------



## Purplekrunchie (Jun 17, 2009)

These pigs already received your votes, now the door is slammed in your face so they can conspire to screw some sector over some more. Its fun to dream, but if you believe this, I have some great farmland to sell you in the sahara desert.

I do, however, believe that there will be some sort of regulated legalization in the future, the walls seem to be closing in on the prohibitionists. I just dont believe it will happen until this presidents 4 years are up. He has way too many things to screw up more before theres time for a serious look at it by these clowns. There may be hope if we can get Ron Paul in office, hes the only one in the 2 parties id consider voting for, hes really only in the repub party because he knows the score, and that he cant get anywhere as an Ind. or Lib.


----------



## JJD (Jun 18, 2009)

*just got a text from a buddy as well, called it up ad it voted*


----------



## tat2d420 (Jun 23, 2009)

There are all sorts of petitions too. http://www.petitiononline.com/Legalize/petition.html


----------



## flintster03 (Jun 28, 2009)

I believe what purplecrunchie is saying. Except I believe that Obama will do nothing untill reelection time then he will use leaglizing marijuana as his trump card. A new CNN poll out last week showed that 48% of the people that voted for him now wishe that they didn't. He will use this to get our votes because he knowes that after his public town hall meeting and how he kicked us in the teeth, it's the only way he will get our vote.

Ron Paul 2012


----------

